# Printing error. Printer not activated, error code -20



## jjlad (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi there. Just got a new printer. Kodak 6150. Using it wirelessly.

This is the 2nd time this happened. (and the 2nd time I've tried printing to it from Lightroom)

A few minutes ago I printed a 4x6. Worked fine. Then I went to print another one and got: 

"Printer not activated, error code -20" 

I go to my devices and printers and print a test page no problem. This seems so crazy ..happening right after a successful print. I know Kodak will tell me its the program because it prints from any other application ...just tried and Excel sheet no problem, went to gmail and printed a message from there ...no problem, opened an image in Irfanview and printed from there ... no problem. Opened the same image in CS5 and printed one copy from there ...no problem. Only a problem in LR 3.4.1.

Same thing happened last night after printing one photo it wouldn't recognize the printer to print another one. 

I shut down then and so perhaps it worked on that first one today due to that, but then got confused again afterwards and probably won't work until I re-boot again. Crazy stuff! I hope the solution isn't that I have to re-boot every time I want to print something in Lightroom.

Hopefully someone has had this issue and can comment.

Thanks!
jj


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 19, 2011)

jj, what if you hook it up wired - does it work correctly then?  I'm not suggesting that as a long term solution, but just as a troubleshooting step.


----------



## jjlad (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi there. Just thought I'd report back. Found out what the problem was. With the Kodak printers one must use the supplied CD to install them and then let them update on the web and then find and activate them in windows.
I had it working initially following that routine but after installing it on my desktop machine on the same network..something glitched and I reinstalled it on my laptop using the Add Printer dialogue and after that had the described problem.
Contacted Kodak today and they got it straightened out quickly.
Thanks again for trying to help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 2, 2011)

Brilliant, thanks for letting us know!


----------

